# VOIP > Resources >  Complete Gatekeeper / Asterisk / SIP / SER Server tutorial

## alg0

Επειδή υπάρχουν και άλλες κοινότητες πλέον της awmn, θα ήθελα από κάποιον με σχετική εμπειρία να γράψει ένα complete tutorial για το στήσιμο ενός Asterisk server με όλα τα καλούδια.

Θέλω να ξεκαθαριστούν άπλα τα πολλά μπερδέματα. π.χ. μια ασύρματη κοινότητά θέλει KAI gatekeeper ΚΑΙ sip server ΚΑΙ asterisk ?

Ένα step-by-step tutorial (for dummies) είναι ότι χρειάζομαι

π.χ. 1. apt-get install asterisk asterisk-sounds asterisk-sounds-extra 

[]θα κανω edit εδω τι εχω κανει στον asterisk μου soon enough ωστε οποιοσδηποτε αλλος να προσθέσει επιπλέον πληροφορίες[]

----------

